# Snake show display stands / cases



## DRMAX (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi there,
does anyone know where to get display stands / cases in the UK for snakes?

Thanks.

Paul.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i was looking to these were all i could find 
Lockable Cubes - Pure Display Limited


----------

